
KDD CUP 2019：context-aware multi-modal transportation REC challenge - turingbook
https://dianshi.baidu.com/dianshi/wise/competition/29/rule?fr=hackernews
======
maruyue123
We're introducing a context-aware multi-modal transportation REC challenge as
one of kddcup2019 tracks. Think u have what it takes to recommend a travel
plan which considers various transportation modes? Register to enter & the opp
to win $45K.

